# WWII colours and camouflage...



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Who do you think had the most colourful aircrafts of the war in terms of camouflage, noseart, victory markings and the likes?
Luftwaffe had some seriously colourful fighters like Hermann Graf's red tulip 109 or Hartmann's black version. Not forgetting those victory markings on the tails....
USAAF their unit markings and their noseart...nuff said!
RAF had their bright moments as well. Maybe not as much freedom as the USAAF regarding noseart etc. but still.
Italians had some good looking camouflage....and badges
Japs and the Russians, some were just, well you know....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

To me when it comes to Camo I like the Luftwaffe Camo the best and then the RAF Camo. Especially the German Nightfighter camo.


----------



## Jank (Apr 16, 2007)

The Italians had the coolest camouflage hands down.










.
.
.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Erich (Apr 16, 2007)

hmmmmmmmm not sure about that Jank, Italien camo almost to be similar to the German nf Wellemuster camo-squiggle ..........

yes i agree with Adler the German NF's had a very wide array of suiggles, blotches, angles, netts, dots and free-hand washes plus any colour from robin egg blue - nearly white to blacks in different tones


----------



## Jank (Apr 16, 2007)

Similarity indeed. The Germans copied Italian aeronautical camouflage. On a side note, the SS even copied Italian camouflage for some of their uniforms.

_See_: Regia Aeronatica, Caccia Assalto 1940-1943; Paolo Waldis Marino De Bortoli; La Bancarella Aeronautic - 2002


----------



## Erich (Apr 16, 2007)

for the med only, German nfs was created for Euro conditions and done up by ground personell, many adaptations via ingenuity due to the need for complete ground cealment duirng late 44-45. Day fighters in the same catergory

Fallshirmtruppen in Italy did not copy but used ready and available camo cloth and then sewn to required specs as Italy had surrendered. Again the Waffen SS used the same cloth to their own prescribed sewn conditions - the 12th Hitlerjugend being prime in the Normandie campaign as an early example besides the hideous and quite often terribly hot U-boot clothing worn by panzertruppen


----------



## Jank (Apr 16, 2007)

On the reverse side, the Italians didn't copy German European NF camo for their opertations in the Med either. The book I cited has a section on unit markings and camouflage. There are certain shapes, patters, shades, colors, etc. that are better camoflage than others and as such, function comes to dictate design. 

I didn't know that about the SS uniforms. 

On another side note though, the German Navy also adopted Italian camouflage on their warships. (perhaps just the med too?) Not difficult to understand as the Italians were masters at hiding out during the war. 

Battleship Roma, October 1940:




.
.
.


----------



## Erich (Apr 16, 2007)

Jank it was a joint effort in many respects, I interviewed Herr Stigler from JG 27 his time in the Med accounts for the co-operation between Italien borned craft/personell and his Geschwader while in Afrika for one on many items- camo, food, life in general besides ops


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

Who cares...

I like NF Camo, Erich Likes NF Camo, You Like Italian Camo, he likes RAF Camo, She likes USAAF Camo.

Its all an opinion. No one is wrong.


----------



## Jank (Apr 16, 2007)

Adler, 

My first post on this thread was just to point out that Italian camo was the coolest, as in that was my opinion. ("Coolest" is not subject to fact verification, only opinion verification.) It was Erich who took exception saying that he was "not sure about that" (*odd, as I am in a better position to know what my own opinion as coolest is*) and saying that it looked too similar to German. ??? I agree. Who cares Erich. It's just an opinion. No one is wrong. Right Adler?

Anyway, yes, the Germans did copy Italian camo. I referenced a book that contains a treatment of this subject. So what? Whether Erich wants to say "joint effort" is of no consequence. The Germans also copied Italian engineering on their aerial torpedos which were superior to theirs. Did the Germans engage in a "joint effort" with the Italians in order to engineer improvements in their torpedos? Certainly. Did this involve copying Italian design? Certainly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2007)

This one of my favorites..... Question, was the JG54 the only one to use it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jank (Apr 16, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I'm never sure just how accurate those artist rendered side views are though. 

I think the Japanese army also had some cool camo patterns. (again, not sure how accurate this rendition is)




.
.
.


----------



## Erich (Apr 16, 2007)

Jank I do care or at least will talk about it, extremes or not, think you may have had a sentance glitch with me and Adler on that one.

yes JG 54 did up some wild stuff so did JG 5 in the winter skies over Finland with white wash camo. JG 300 geezo for a night fighter unit using Bf 109G-6's from all black, to all blue, to blue, black, greens, grays, etc ........ different spinner colors with these camo's.

the Japanese of course used, circles, blotches and stripes of varied thickness to again conceal from dive bombers and US fighters


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2007)

Jank said:


> Adler,
> 
> My first post on this thread was just to point out that Italian camo was the coolest, as in that was my opinion. ("Coolest" is not subject to fact verification, only opinion verification.) It was Erich who took exception saying that he was "not sure about that" (*odd, as I am in a better position to know what my own opinion as coolest is*) and saying that it looked too similar to German. ??? I agree. Who cares Erich. It's just an opinion. No one is wrong. Right Adler?



What do you think I was saying...


----------



## Jank (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought that you were getting on my case about the thread just being about opinions and that therefore, no one's opinions were properly the subject of criticism. (your post appeared directed at me for some reason)

I was just pointing out that the first person to take issue with another's opinion on this subject was in fact Erich who questioned the validity of my opinion.

Anyway, let's move on. I overreacted.


----------



## Erich (Apr 17, 2007)

you must have read my post wrong then Jank as you are confused I never questioned your validity at all............you gave an opinion with a link and I gave you mine performed through interviews of several ex-Luftwaffe ground crewmen, pilots and other members of the branch

Med camo on a ship hunting Ju 88 ............... Italien copy or ? in regards to the theater both of these Allies together used the meander camo to the best effect


----------



## Jank (Apr 17, 2007)

Erich, with all due respect, my very first post on this thread stated, "The Italians had the coolest camouflage hands down." I then included two pictures. That was the entirety of my post.

Your very first post, in response to mine stated, "*hmmmmmmmm not sure about that Jank, Italien camo almost to be similar to the German*" (apparently making the point that it was really German in origin?)

Now you say, "*I never questioned your validity at all............you gave an opinion with a link and I gave you mine performed through interviews of several ex-Luftwaffe ground crewmen, pilots and other members of the branch*"

Huh? I gave an opinion on what was "coolest" with two pictures. How exactly was your response, directed at me, that you were "not sure about that" (that being that Italian camo was the "coolest") not taking issue with my opinion? 

Adler is right, "Who cares... Its all an opinion. No one is wrong."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Erich (Apr 17, 2007)

I disagreed with your opinion I did not doubt your validity, sorry but there is difference.

no matter post some "cool" camo and get on with it

NF's and Ju 88 bombers with Bf 110G-4's in the background left in Denmark ....pic courtesy from RDAF


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 17, 2007)

I've always liked the P-26 colors. 

Not very functional but unusually optimistic!

Great camoflauge if you a in a circus

Chino 2006 Airshow Highlights


----------



## Erich (Apr 17, 2007)

or for a training mode ........


----------



## Jank (Apr 17, 2007)

"_no matter post some "cool" camo and get on with it_"

I already have. Do you have some that rival or best the ones I posted?

I know the Germans had some pretty cool camo schemes and am sure you must have about a bazillion pictures.


----------



## Master_Ale_88 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi. I think that the Fw 190 D-9s of Jagdverband 44 can be remarcable rivals in this challenge.
This is one of my favourite liveries!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Sep 1, 2021)

How about this dazzle camo?






Not too sure what they were thinking ... or even IF they were thinking ...

How about THIS one?






Pretty effective, I'd say.

Now THIS has always been one of my personal favorites:






Self-explanatory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Master_Ale_88 (Sep 2, 2021)

GregP said:


> How about this dazzle camo?
> 
> View attachment 640136
> 
> ...


Nice choices GregP!
The first one is a so called "disruptive camouflage". It was not meant to conceal the aircraft but rather to make it less recognizable, distorching its shape. In 1930s it was ususally applied on ships, to mislead the observer in evaluating speed, direction and type. USAAF had a go on aircraft...But there is no need to say how the result was.
The following two pics are incredible!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

